# How Concentrate Should Be Used



## SKYWVRD (12/4/17)

Hi Guys

Trying to get into DIY mixing of some of my own flavours but I quick question about concentrate amounts

I have been using a juice calculator and just been putting in values till the APP tells me this will work for my target VG/PG ratio. But I was adding like 15 percent of one flavour and 20 percent of another and then it calculates the purge VG and pure PG you will need. 

But 15-20 percent in a 30ml bottle is around 5ml-6ml from the concentrate bottle and this is quite a lot in my opinion, so I was just curious, how much percentage should one be adding, because I dont want to add 6ml from a bottle and it just tastes way too sweet and I've wasted the concentrate


----------



## Anneries (12/4/17)

Hi,

I am not DIY'ing yet, but have done some research. 12-20% does sound a little high.

What I have read most, is that people will rather start low, and add flavor. It is easier to add concentrates than to take them away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (12/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not DIY'ing yet, but have done some research. 12-20% does sound a little high.
> 
> What I have read most, is that people will rather start low, and add flavor. It is easier to add concentrates than to take them away.


Thanks for the tip man, I shall definitely try this when my order comes in


----------



## RichJB (12/4/17)

There is no rule for the amount of concentrate you should add. 8% of TFA Peanut Butter can be weak, 1% of Inw Wild Strawberry or TFA Caramel Cappuccino can be overpowering. 15-20% of a single flavour will in 99% of cases be vastly over-flavoured. Initially, rather work off recipes where you are given the correct amounts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zandernwn (12/4/17)

Best best is to start lower than what you think, you can always add but you cant take away.
It has taken me a very very long time to accept that less is often more with concentrates. but it really is the truth


----------



## SAVaper (12/4/17)

Hi,
Start by searching for some recipes on this forum and elsewhere. There are some exceptional recipes to be found in the DIY section.
All the recommended % are there and you can fine tune for your own taste from there.
I personally have never used more than 8% and in general that is very high.

Time and practise (and some help from the experts on this forum) and you will enjoy DIY like you can't believe.


----------



## Dolfie (12/4/17)

I


SAVaper said:


> Hi,
> Start by searching for some recipes on this forum and elsewhere. There are some exceptional recipes to be found in the DIY section.
> All the recommended % are there and you can fine tune for your own taste from there.
> I personally have never used more than 8% and in general that is very high.
> ...


What did you mix today @Rude Rudi started a tread best advice go and have a look there some great info and up to date recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

